# Pretty Fly for a Taliban Guy



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 8, 2010)

http://www.military-world.net/Afghanistan/3646.html



> As the military blasts Offspring's Pretty Fly for a White Guy, children cover their ears and, it is claimed, insurgents lay down their arms. Mixed in with the songs are messages from the Afghan government and threats to the Taliban resistance. There are no obscenities, the AFP's contact promises, "but we tell them they're gonna die".



Sadly, it may be coming to an end:



> Soldiers may not be DJing in Marjah for much longer. "It's inappropriate," said lieutenant colonel Brian Christmas, the commander of marines in northern Marjah. Christmas claimed he had not heard of (or heard) the audio attacks. "I'm going to ask this to stop right now."


----------



## CoryKS (Apr 8, 2010)

I agree, it's disgraceful that they would blast The Offspring's music to demoralize the enemy.

They should use Nickelback instead.  It kills faster, thus is more humane.


----------



## Shawn-San (Apr 8, 2010)

coryks said:


> i agree, it's disgraceful that they would blast the offspring's music to demoralize the enemy.
> 
> They should use nickelback instead. It kills faster, thus is more humane.


 

+1


----------



## Twin Fist (Apr 8, 2010)

coryks said:


> i agree, it's disgraceful that they would blast the offspring's music to demoralize the enemy.
> 
> They should use nickelback instead.  It kills faster, thus is more humane.



+2


----------



## grydth (Apr 8, 2010)

Is this like using Slim Whitman songs to blow up the Martians in War of the Worlds?

I say hit them with "I'm Awesome" (Spose)... let' em know what they;re messing with.......

Use of Nickelback is in violation of the Geneva Convention.


----------



## teekin (Apr 24, 2010)

Exactly like using Slim Wittman to explode Martians (" We ure yur Freendus" , _Kaa-Blaamlamm !_) except the Talibans heads don't explode into technicolor gooohh. And I haven't seen any Space ships or ray guns, dammit. 
 There are so many bands for the Americans to choose from and now with the threat of Earthquakes from a sexy beautiful woman?
I say it's time for a RAVE! Well that's what I would do .

Lori


----------

